# my simple light box



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

i thought i would put up my light box after reading several of the posts for help on how to shoot embossed bottles       this thing works great!     and there is not much to it

 just a ply-wood box  painted white inside    2 small florusent fixtures(cool white bulbs)  and a piece of semi-transparent plastic, or a piece of wax paper over the front


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

without the stuff


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

one of the inside


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

one more


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

it keeps the colors close to right


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 30, 2006)

it does really good on the fine embossing (of course it helps to have a good camera.... nikon... it does a picture good[])     you could prob. make this out of a cardboard box any questions or want different pics just let me know

 later      shagnasty


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Shag, I've never been into photography so I'm lost when it comes to taking good pics. My sis takes pics of famous folks professionally out in Vegas but I don't think she has time for a bunch of bottles. Got to build one of those boxes and get with it. Got plenty of nice bottles to take pics of.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Sep 30, 2006)

It ain't fancy but it does a decent job - thanks for the tip Shag.


----------



## Marko (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Shagnasty,

 Nice idea! I almost have mine done. Menard's had the lights on sale for under $4 apiece so I thought, what do I have to lose?! I just need to get out and find some real bottles now.


----------



## longneck (Oct 3, 2006)

thats sure a nice box you got there Shag[][]       it does work well tho      thanks for posting it 




         DIG LONG AND WELL !!!!!!


----------

